# 43-49" TV for 65-75k



## Techguy (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking for a new 43-49"(prefer 49") TV.

Full HD unless 4k is available without stretching my budget. Budget is around 70k, might be able to stretch to 80k.

Will be using it to watch TV/ play on Xbox. Smart TV features not required.

Prefer LG, Sony, Samsung but fine with most other brands.

PS: Need 2 HDMI ports.


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 29, 2016)

Increase your budget a bit and get all your big desires for 79.8k INR.
Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co


----------



## Techguy (Mar 30, 2016)

How is the:

LG 49LF540A - Full HD LED TV with Motion Eco Sensor | LG Indi
LG 49LF5530 - Full High Definition LED TV | LG Electronics Indi

How is it to buy from PayTM? Delivery, returns?


----------



## Minion (Mar 30, 2016)

Sony BRAVIA KDL-43W800C
*www.snapdeal.com/product/sony-bravia-kdl43w800c-108-cm/618688603255#bcrumbSearch:sony led tvs
LG 43UF690T 
*www.snapdeal.com/product/lg-43uf690t-43-108-cm/676473365656


----------

